# boar hunters wanted on craigslist



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

i dont know the whole deal with this guy here but i do recall seeing some of his other postings where hes some "stunt man" and films his back flips and tumbles. so i dont know if this is some ploy to get stunt film and be more of a danger than a hunt but check it out if you want and if it is a good deal then let me know and ill go kill some hogs too



Wanted: Boar hunters for my boar hunting team 

Boars run in large groups called sounders of 20-50 boar. They are wild, bold and agressive. They have sharp tusks. I have read that they can run anywhere from 15-35mph. I already know exactly where to find these wild boar. This is where the sprinters come in. This is for my elite boar hunting team. 

The wild boars are out of control in my area. 
* Cameraman -- must keep the camera aimed at the action and not at the ground if the boars start to charge 
* Someone who knows how to field dress wild game because we are going to pit roast this pig and have a feast and festivities 
* Expert bow hunters 
* Experienced spear makers/hunters 
* People who can run really fast 

Call/text or email me, Neel, at 228-234-6335. I live in Milton, Fl.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He appears to be a few degrees off plumb. Or maybe just young.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

lol thats what i was thinking.... who goes and gathers a "team" of people to hunt hogs off of things they have only read about.... sounds dangerious .... and with spears of all things picture it .... new hunters going after hogs with sticks they made minutes before lol.... someone is tring to win a americas dumbest video award


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

gonna be a Utube star....lol


----------

